# Starfruit Cherry Pie in the Kamado



## fltsfshr (Aug 22, 2022)

Done with peach chips in a deep pie dish. There's a dab of honey on the top stars. This is really good. My new kamado holds perfect temps.


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

that looks awesome, nice job!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 22, 2022)

Yup, I’d hit that big time. Nice work


----------



## boykjo (Aug 23, 2022)

very nice...........


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 23, 2022)

very nice , Pretty . Love cherry pie. Have never had star fruit. Will have to try some
I am all about desserts, Love pies done on the smoker also.

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 23, 2022)

A nice scoop of ‘nilla ice cream and I’d be all over that great looking pie.
Jim


----------



## boykjo (Aug 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> A nice scoop of ‘nilla ice cream and I’d be all over that great looking pie.
> Jim


Some Blue Bell vanilla


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2022)

I'd be all over that in a hot second, nice work! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2022)

Great looking pie.  I've never seen star fruit up here, let alone tried it, but it sure adds to the looks of that pie.  I really like the idea of mixing peach into the cherries.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 27, 2022)

Now that enough to make you want to start with dessert . Looks delicious!!

Keith


----------

